# Smith and Wesson 649



## dolphin62 (Aug 10, 2017)

Has anyone owned or own one these models? They look like they would be one heck of a carry pistol. They also look like they would be fun to own and shoot. I have been thinking of buying one some day. I would just shoot 38 s out of it. Some of them I have seen are chambered in 357 and .38. Is one model better than the other? also is this a gun you could go out and shoot and plink with a lot with out causing damage since they are a j frame. I am new to the pistol world, have been shooting trap and skeet for many years and need something new in the shooting dept. Any help or comments would be great.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I had one for 30 years. The 649 is a nice, solid small gun. The all-steel frame makes it a little heavy for pocket carry but it's perfect for holster carry & I really liked that hammer shroud design. With that short barrel & light weight, I'd stick with 38 Special +P. Plinking extensively with a short-barreled gun is OK but not as much fun as a gun with a three or four inch barrel.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got a bunch of S&W revolvers. I've carried a Model 49 for years. It is chambered for .38 Specials. The Model 640 and 649's are chambered for both .38 Special and .357 Magnum. The 49 and 649 have a hammer shroud along with an exposed hammer which allows you to fire it in both single and double action. It also is a dust, dirt and lint trap. The Model 640 has an enclosed hammer and can only be fired double action. They also make "Airweight" versions Model's 442 and 642 both are .38 Special and the only difference is the finish. The 442 is black and the 642 has a stainless steel barrel and cylinder. Both have aluminum alloy frames. S&W also makes exposed hammer J-Frame .38's. They also make an "Airweight" version of the Model 49 the Model 638. The J-Frames hold 5 rounds. S&W calls their exposed hammer models "Chief's Special", enclosed hammer "Centennial", and shrouded hammer "Bodyguard". I think that S&W makes 22 different versions of the J-Frame revolvers including a scandium alloy frame .357 Model 340.

I prefer the enclosed hammer "Centennial" versions as they do not snag on your clothes while drawing the pistol and they are ideal for pocket carry. Same for the Models 649 and 638. Shooting .357 Magnums out of such a short barreled revolver is brutal. Not only that but you lose the performance of a .357. You'll only be wasting your money on ammo and beating the shit outta' your hand. The advantage of having one chambered for the .357 is that it is a stronger and heavier gun and you always have that option. The recoil of the "Airweights" while not as bad as the 357's are still a handful. If you plan on doing a lot of plinking you should look into the steel or stainless steel framed .357 J-Frames as they are heavier and will absorb the recoil of .38 Specials better than revolvers that are chambered for .38 Special only.

I just bought a Kimber K6s .357 revolver. It is a 6 shot and similar in size to the S&W Model 640. In my opinion it is better than the S&W. It has a lighter and smoother trigger that doesn't "stack". You can easily remove the side plate without having to "rap" the grip frame. The sights are better and are interchangeable. Also there is no grittiness in the ejector rod.

You may also want to look at the offerings from Ruger although they are beefier and bulkier but not as well finished as the S&W's or Kimber. However that does not affect their performance or reliability. They are built like tanks and have no removable side plates along with thicker top straps. I have three of their .44 Magnums two "Redhawks" and a "Super Blackhawk Bisley" all three will withstand loads that are not recommended for use in their S&W counterparts.


----------

